# Photo submissions needed for the 2013 Haunted Halloween Calendar!



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Make sure to get your Haunt photos in for next year’s 2013 Haunt Calendar! 

Now expanded to include Haunts from all across Canada, USA and International!!

*SEND IN YOUR PHOTOS!
Photo Submission Deadline: July 29th, 2012!*

For full photo submission guidelines and more info see website...
www.hectorturner.com/halloween/shop.html


----------

